# The New Face of Bellator: 1on1 with Michael “Venom” Page



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

> Michael “Venom” Page was born to fight.
> 
> The 28 year old Brit began training at the age of three, and hasn’t stopped since. From Martial arts to kickboxing, and now MMA, Page has won countless medals and is proving that he is a top athlete in one of the world’s fastest growing sports. Page, who now fights in the Bellator organization, has been climbing the rankings and is currently ranked 5th in the Middleweight division.
> 
> ...


http://mma-freak.com/featured-story/the-new-face-of-bellator-1on1-with-michael-venom-page/


----------

